# New 60" or 72" tank



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

I'm considering upgrading my 75 gallon 4' tank to a 60" or 72" tank for my peacocks/haps. Since large tanks are expensive, i don't want any regrets so im going with a rimless or eurobrace tank drilled with a sump. I want a clean look with all equipment in the sump, and an added benefit is that I could convert it to a reef tank if needed one day.

From what i understand, malawi cichlids prefer low flow. Considering the large size and length of these tanks though, do you guys with tanks these sizes use a powerhead to keep water moving? Or is a large return pump on the sump sufficient since they prefer low flow? My current tank only uses 2 sponge filters so they're used to basically no flow right now.

I'd be starting with 10 Aulonocara baenschi and 10 star sapphire. How many fish in total would be recommended for a 60" tank? And how many for 72"?

Thanks!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Bamzam said:


> I'm considering upgrading my 75 gallon 4' tank to a 60" or 72" tank for my peacocks/haps. Since large tanks are expensive, i don't want any regrets so im going with a rimless or eurobrace tank drilled with a sump. I want a clean look with all equipment in the sump, and an added benefit is that I could convert it to a reef tank if needed one day.


Sounds good. I prefer acrylic for large tanks myself. If you're able to I'd recommend the larger 72" tank or else you may regret not getting it later.



> From what i understand, malawi cichlids prefer low flow. Considering the large size and length of these tanks though, do you guys with tanks these sizes use a powerhead to keep water moving? Or is a large return pump on the sump sufficient since they prefer low flow? My current tank only uses 2 sponge filters so they're used to basically no flow right now.


The return pump in the sump of both my tanks provides sufficient flow to move the fish waste to the filters. My fish Tanganyikan & Malawi have no problem with the flow.



> I'd be starting with 10 Aulonocara baenschi and 10 star sapphire. How many fish in total would be recommended for a 60" tank? And how many for 72"?
> 
> Thanks!


I'll leave this question for someone else to answer.


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

Awesome thanks for the input. Would love to see a pic of your setup if you dont mind along with what size tank/pump you're using


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

My tanks:
450gal/100gal sump/3100gph variable speed pump.
180gal/29gal sump/1600gph pump.

I don't have access to my pics right now but I'll try to get some later.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What do you consider low flow? Go for 8X to 10X gallons per hour turnover.

Make sure to cover the tank completely.

I get a equipment free look by using an in tank background and canisters with in-line heaters.

Assume you are doing mixed gender? I would try for 3m:9f of each species. You realize only 6 colored fish? And that is if you can get multiple males to color?

This would work better in the 72" tank because the sapphires are large fish.


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

Yup, mixed gender. I have the fish now in a 75g. Bought them all around 1.5", so not sure on my ratio yet. Can only tell the one dominant male Aulonocara baenschi right now. However I was told by the breeder that at 10+, ratio won't matter as much. Plan was to just monitor as they mature. Then when I get a 72" tank I can supplement a few additional males/females if needed if there are any aggression issues. Assuming I could possibly need to add 2-5 fish to my current batch, I was more wondering if the 72" length would allow me 1 or 2 more species at a qty of 10 each


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say no. I like 25 individuals if the fish mature <= six inches and your sapphires are 10" fish.

I would not do the sapphires in the 60" tank.

If you want a bunch of species do 1m:4f that mature <= six inches.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Here's some old pics of my tanks.


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

On your 180g with 1900gph pump, what level is the pump set at?

I bought a eflux 6010 pump which is also 1900 gph for my 125g tank with 30g sump. I plumbed a herbie style drain and set the emergency drain about 1" below the weir. If I set my pump any higher than about 30% then I can hear the water splashing down into the overflow. But at 30% the flow seems kinda low and doubt it will be strong enough to ensure the fish poop doesn't collect on the sandbed. Im wondering if I need to make my emergency drain a little taller so that the water falls less into the overflow and hopefully I can increase the power to my pump without making it noisy


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

The return pump in my 180gal is only one speed so I guess it's set at it's max speed.


----------

